# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  एक मजेदार टूल

## pareek76

1. कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते समय आपको अगर एम एस ऑफिस/ वर्ड खोलना हो तो आप क्या करेंगे? सबसे पहले Start पर क्लिक करेंगे उसके बाद आप Programme=>Microsoft Office पर क्लिक करना होगा। यानि ज्यादा समय खर्च होगा। ऐसी और भी कई एप्लीकेशन होंगी जिसे आपको programme में खोजना पड़ेगा। अगर आप इस झंझट से बचना चाहें तो आपके लिये एक मजेदार टूल प्रस्तुत है। इस टूल का नाम है "लांची".

----------


## pareek76

यह यूनिकोड को भी सपोर्ट करता है इसमें कोई भी भी शब्द लिख कर उसे सीधे गूगल में खोजा जा सकता है 

इस टूल को डाउनलोड करने और इन्स्टाल करने के बाद यह चुपचाप छिपकर काम करता रहता है। जब भी आपको कोई एप्लीकेशन खोलनी हो बस एक बार Alt और स्पेसबार दबा दीजिये यह टूल सामने दिखने लगेगा। जहाँ कर्सर ब्लिंक हो रहा है आप अपनी मनपसन्द एप्लीकेशन के एकाद शब्द लिखिये ( मसलन पावर पोइन्ट के लिये Power , एक्सेल के लिये Exc आदि)  और जैसे ही एप्लीकेशन दिखे आप इन्टर मार दीजिये, बस कुछ ही सैकण्ड में एप्लीकेशन खुल जायेगी। इससे एप्लीक्शन खोलने पर मुझे कुछ ज्यादा तेज खुलने की गति  कुछ ज्यादा तेज महसूस होती है।

----------


## pareek76

तो मित्रों आपको लगता है कि यह टूल आपके काम आ सकता है तो  आप इस टूल लांची को नीचे दिये गये लिंक  से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं, एक बार इसे आजमा कर देखिये बहुत काम की चीज है। और हाँ लीनीक्स प्रेमियों के लिये भी यह उपलब्ध है। डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें  http://sourceforge.net/projects/launchy/files/

----------


## SOURABH JAIN

mast hai ji ok ji

----------


## deepfker

*. good tool

----------


## totaram

इसके बजाय आप start > all programmes > right click on programme name > properties > shortcut key का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैँ। जैसे कि मैनें वर्ड के लिये Ctrl+Alt+W, एक्सेल के लिये Ctrl+Alt+E, पावर पाइंट के लिये Ctrl+Alt+P और फ़ायरफ़ोक्स के लिये Ctrl+Alt+F सेट किया हुआ है। आप किसी भी विंडो में रहें, फर्क नहीं पड़ता, बस ये की-काम्बीनेशन प्रेस करें और आपकी अप्लिकेशन खुल जायेगी, वो भी बिना किसी साफ्टवेयर कि मदद के…

----------


## Teach Guru

> इसके बजाय आप start > all programmes > right click on programme name > properties > shortcut key का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैँ। जैसे कि मैनें वर्ड के लिये Ctrl+Alt+W, एक्सेल के लिये Ctrl+Alt+E, पावर पाइंट के लिये Ctrl+Alt+P और फ़ायरफ़ोक्स के लिये Ctrl+Alt+F सेट किया हुआ है। आप किसी भी विंडो में रहें, फर्क नहीं पड़ता, बस ये की-काम्बीनेशन प्रेस करें और आपकी अप्लिकेशन खुल जायेगी, वो भी बिना किसी साफ्टवेयर कि मदद के…


मित्र आपकी बात मेँ भी दम है।

----------


## Pandit G

दमदार सूत्र है मित्र.........

----------


## ALBD10

> इसके बजाय आप start > all programmes > right click on programme name > properties > shortcut key का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैँ। जैसे कि मैनें वर्ड के लिये Ctrl+Alt+W, एक्सेल के लिये Ctrl+Alt+E, पावर पाइंट के लिये Ctrl+Alt+P और फ़ायरफ़ोक्स के लिये Ctrl+Alt+F सेट किया हुआ है। आप किसी भी विंडो में रहें, फर्क नहीं पड़ता, बस ये की-काम्बीनेशन प्रेस करें और आपकी अप्लिकेशन खुल जायेगी, वो भी बिना किसी साफ्टवेयर कि मदद के…


धन्यवाद मित्र ऐसे ही जानकारी बाटते रहिये

----------


## aryansaini88

> इसके बजाय आप start > all programmes > right click on programme name > properties > shortcut key का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैँ। जैसे कि मैनें वर्ड के लिये Ctrl+Alt+W, एक्सेल के लिये Ctrl+Alt+E, पावर पाइंट के लिये Ctrl+Alt+P और फ़ायरफ़ोक्स के लिये Ctrl+Alt+F सेट किया हुआ है। आप किसी भी विंडो में रहें, फर्क नहीं पड़ता, बस ये की-काम्बीनेशन प्रेस करें और आपकी अप्लिकेशन खुल जायेगी, वो भी बिना किसी साफ्टवेयर कि मदद के…


ये जानकारी अच्छी है

----------

